# Studio Fix Powder colour rec...C4 vs C40



## Sojourner (Sep 25, 2009)

....


----------



## ms_bloom (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, it's been a long time since I've posted to Specktra!

The old C shades (with single digit numbers) are yellow-olive and definitely less yellow and more neutral than the NC and probably the newer C shades (with the double digit numbers). I use C1 in Face & Body and it matches so perfectly; the NC colours are too "bright" yellow but work okay. Swatched next to each other, my C1 looks much more neutral beige compared to NC, even slightly pink (but only in comparison). 

I wish they hadn't changed the shades over


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ i agree, I can wear C4 in powder but not C40. I don't actually use fix powder but my in sff I'm in between NW25 and NW30. My skin is neutral toned but has a lil pink in it. I find actually a lot of ppl are matched to C4 (ppl lighter or darker than me)


----------



## littlelight (Sep 25, 2009)

i had the same problem, trying to figure out which shade to get (c4 or c40)

i wear nc40-42 in studio fix fluid and c40 for powder. I went through a hassle to find a match i was happy with. I tried the nc's first (nc40, nc42) and both were too weird looking on me. One was too light and the other was too dark (looked orange on me)

i saw the c shades and gave those a try. C4 is more yellow than c40. c40 blended on my skin better than c4, without making me look too light. the MA at mac said that i had olive undertones and that c40 had more olive than yellow.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlelight* 

 
_ 
i saw the c shades and gave those a try. C4 is more yellow than c40. c40 blended on my skin better than c4, without making me look too light. the MA at mac said that i had olive undertones and that c40 had more olive than yellow._

 
lol I was told the exact opposite, that C40 had more yellow than C4. Plus it's funny that you got matched for the same shade (c4) eventough you're much darker than me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't end up buying studio fix powder just coz in general MAC's shades don't match me exactly...but this is still confusing...


----------



## ms_bloom (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol I was told the exact opposite, that C40 had more yellow than C4. Plus it's funny that you got matched for the same shade (c4) eventough you're much darker than me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't end up buying studio fix powder just coz in general MAC's shades don't match me exactly...but this is still confusing..._

 
I agree, I thought the Cxx shades were yellower than the Cx ones. It also seemed to me that the Studio Fix C shades were lighter than their Face & Body counterparts.

I found this old conversion chart online that might help: Cosmetic Connection


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

I looked at that but it's still doesn't make sense. NC35 is too dark on me even in the summer, also still too yellow (and that's what this conversion chart says I should wear, hehe). It might be that I just got matched wrong. I guess that's why I ended up switching to MUFE Matte Duo, their #205 is dead on for me. Here's a pic:





I also found this thread helpful...look for reply #47 she explains the shades pretty well (might help OP too)
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f256/nc-vs-nw-23613/


----------



## ms_bloom (Sep 25, 2009)

You have beautiful skin. I think you're right, NC35 seems too dark for you. The chart is imperfect, it would have come from MAC when they changed over; I also think undertone affects how light or dark a shade is.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope our conversation back and forth also helped the OP, hehe


----------

